# NT's the most independent/individual?



## rememberthisusername (Nov 28, 2010)

I get the impression that NTs are the most independent types? As in, they rely heavily on their own understanding of the world and can often be very dettached. More prone to being loners perhaps... but unique/eccentric and developed as a result. Individuals...

the right impression?


----------



## jockthemotie (Aug 6, 2010)

In the sense that much more of their "self" is internally and personally derived, yes. ISTPs are a lot like this too.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Agreed on istps potential to be that way too, and I also see this in infps a lot as well.

And now that I'm thinking about it.. I have known individuals of the other types to certainly be this way, but I'd just say I have seen it more frequently in the ones I mentioned, plus nts.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

I get the impression that being an introvert and being a perceiving type has the most to do with this, and maybe being an intuitive plays into it as well. 

Like others have said, I would say ISTP's, INFP's, and maybe even ISFP's are more independent than ENTJ's or ENTP's. So I don't think it's mainly an NT thing.


I think the difference is that NT's tend to feel like they're more intellectual than the other temperaments, and this leads to them feeling kind of detached in that way, especially when they deal with SJ's. At least, that's the impression I've gotten from PerC.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

I've read that NTs and SPs are naturally independent, and I've read in multiple places that INTJs are the most naturally independent of the 16 types. It's only been in the last few years that I noticed and have started to understand (well, _recognize_, anyway) some people's _need_ to help, and I still struggle to step back and let them do it even when I know it makes them feel good. :sad:


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

I am an NF.

At times I can be independent enough, I don't think 'independence' is necessarily exclusive to either NF's or NT's.


----------



## Murkness (Jul 25, 2010)

Right impression. INTPs the most, I believe.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

STs and NTs, especially Is because they don't use people as tools. Es may like minions and outsourcing more.
Fs are more likely to understand and even play into the social pressure to help others unnecessarily and be incompetent in return to make others feel good about themselves. Apparently people feel warm and fuzzy about this. (Although most will not see it like that.) Although their primary values/interests can arise independent of others, there is often more give-and-take in their interactions.

I would think Enneagram 5 would be the most independent/detached. INTJs probably most independent, INTPs probably most detached.


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

NTs in general aren't always individualistic; the extroverted NTs aren't even that individualistic and independent at all. On the other hand: the INTPs are the most non-conformist and psychologically independent of all types and the INTJs are also known to be individualists. I think that you could describe the NTs as following:

*-INTPs*: most socially individualistic of all types, the kind of people who could easily survive as hermits and who make up their own minds about_ everything_ (even when it's clearly not necessary). INTPs are driven by few but strong moral principles which are autonomous to social pressure and will only be changed after they have been logically refuted by the INTP's own logical introspection. (_summary: strong principles, fully autonomous principles and a lack of social needs_).

*-INTJs*: almost as socially independent as INTPs, but more willing to listen to other people (especially when it comes to making plans and leading others). They have strong principles as well, but are willing to be flexible about them if 1) there's a need to be flexible in order for an operation to succeed and/or 2) it _seems_ logical to be more dynamic about their principles. Thus an INTJ (unlike an INTP) doesn't need to fully internalize counter-arguments to his/her principles if the counter-arguments seem reasonable to him; this makes his principles largely autonomous (although not completely) to peer pressure. (_summary: strong principles, mostly autonomous principles and a lack of social needs_)

*-ENTPs*: socially dependent. Not as critical of other individuals as the INTxs because they have a stronger social need than the introverted NTs. They are flexible about their moral principles, which are semi-autonomous to peer pressure and don't play a major role in either the psyche or the behaviour of an ENTP. An ENTPs externalised principles are constantly changing and are direct reactions to external stimuli.This makes them the most unpredictable of the NTs, but it also makes them dependent of the environment.(_summary: flexible principles, semi-autonomous principles and an abundance of social needs_).
*
-ENTJs*: probably the most socially dependent NTs. ENTJs need others, so that they can lead the others. They want to logically improve and shape their environment/field of operation, which makes them very dependent of this environment. Their moral principles are strong and thus not flexible, but these principles are also grown out of externalization of thoughts. Thus their principles are almost never autonomous to social pressure; they are even based around power struggles, realization of ideas and other forms of social pressure. (_summary: strong principles, non-autonomous principles and relying on social needs_).

CONCLUSION: NTs are too diverse in their degrees and forms of social independence to see independence and individualism as core characteristics of NTs. However, I do think that we are all very strong-willed in our own ways, this strong will is just not always an autonomous, long lasting or well-founded will.


----------

